# Alan Anderson re-signed; Eric Williams waived



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> The Charlotte Bobcats are waiving Eric Williams, apparently to re-sign ex-Bobcat Alan Anderson, now in the developmental league.
> 
> Anderson, a 6-6 guard-forward, was waived early this season after coach-general manager Bernie Bickerstaff expressed concern about Anderson staying healthy.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I like it. Anderson is worth another look, as he has performed well in the NBDL.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't even know who this Alan Anderson is...but that Melvin Ely deal looks really great now.Why didn't they just trade Ely to some d league team for a bag of basketballs and some used athletic supporters.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Diable said:


> I don't even know who this Alan Anderson is...but that Melvin Ely deal looks really great now.Why didn't they just trade Ely to some d league team for a bag of basketballs and some used athletic supporters.


Anderson was a 4 year player at Michigan State.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh yeah Alan Anderson from Michigan State...I vaguely remember the guy.We got him with a high second round pick didn't we?

EDIT
I didn't even see that post.I just remembered right after I clicked send


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

dammit eric williams was winning in bobcats survivor


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Diable said:


> Oh yeah Alan Anderson from Michigan State...I vaguely remember the guy.We got him with a high second round pick didn't we?
> 
> EDIT
> I didn't even see that post.I just remembered right after I clicked send


My favorite former Bobcat Bernard Robinson was the 2nd rounder we got Anderson as an undrafted FA. He played really well at the end of last year he just didn't play AT ALL at the beginning of this year

So basically it was Melvin Ely for a 2nd rounder and less cap space good job Bernie!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think your other favorite Bernie is MIA from what little I cared to grasp from the Nets board.I think he has some sort of injury that may be fake just to take off the roster.Maybe Bernard Robinson needs a GM job...I'd take him over Bernie right now.

Of course the ping pong balls could end up making silk from a sow's ear...Or geniuses out of *******es.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

So nice of the Bobcats to release him when he can't get added to a playoff roster


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Eric Williams isn't a huge concern for me.He can go take a flying leap up Bickerstaff's *** for all I care.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Diable said:


> Eric Williams isn't a huge concern for me.He can go take a flying leap up Bickerstaff's *** for all I care.


Just another demonstration of lack of class from the organization.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I suppose the Cincinnati fans are experts upon organizations lacking class so we shall take your word as gospel


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Part of the reason we got nothing for Ely was when we had the chance to trade him in the off-season (sign and trade) he said he felt comfortable here and didn't want to go. So we held onto him longer and ended up getting **** back. Is waiting for a team a player's comfortable with classless?

Why would we owe anything to Eric Williams anyway he's a scrub and no playoff team should want him

EDIT- Fixed


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nutmeged3 said:


> Part of the reason we got so when we had the chance to trade him in the off-season (sign and trade) he said he felt comfortable here and didn't want to go. Is that classless?
> 
> Why would we owe anything to Eric Williams anyway he's a scrub and no playoff team should want him


Nice self-conflicting answer. If he is a scrub, why would you believe that the trade was so that you S&T him.

He is a vet that wasn't part of the team's plans that was acquired at the deadline. Release him before March 1 so he at least has a chance to sign with another team this season.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Diable said:


> I suppose the Cincinnati fans are experts upon organizations lacking class so we shall take your word as gospel


I'm not a fan of the professional teams in Cincinnati, but nice try.

Although, the president of the University of Cincinnati lacks class.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I meant trading Ely but for some reason I didn't type his name


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I suppose the word is dumping his salary rather than trading him nm.When you trade for something you get something back...Carolina finally looks like they're going to win incidentally


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Awfully strange time to release small-time players.


----------

